# If you could live in any fictional society



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Which would you pick?  Arthurian England?  Oz?  Wonderland?  The Shire?  Some futuristic sci fi locale?  Steampunk England?

As for me, I'd probably go with the Shire at the end of Return of the King.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

In the world of Looney Tunes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2011)

The Hunger Games

You have no idea how badly I wanted to get on Survivor when that show came out. I would've been unstoppable. The games would be tough for me though, considering I sleep like 10 hours a night. Realistically, I wouldn't be able to sleep for a second and so I'd have to get everyone before I lost my mind with sleep-deprivation.


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

Something like the layout mentioned in Asomiv's book Nemesis on and around near-earth.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> As for me, I'd probably go with the Shire at the end of Return of the King.


People who have only seen the Ring movies and haven't read the book don't know what a mess the Shire was in when Frodo and the others return.

But they cleaned things up, and I think the Shire would be a pretty cool place to live.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> In the world of Looney Tunes.


Everything would be a laugh a minute and you'd never die. But the problem is, would you want to be immortal?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Iain M. Banks's "The Culture": a long, healthy life, technology on a par with magic, no worries about money, food, shelter, and so forth.

PS: While one might be tempted to say something like Arthurian England, you better add the caveat that you'll be part of the 0.01% (or so) that are of the privileged classes; otherwise it will likely be a tough, generally dull life (maybe occasionally made exciting by Saxon raids?).


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

JimC1946 said:


> People who have only seen the Ring movies and haven't read the book don't know what a mess the Shire was in when Frodo and the others return.
> 
> But they cleaned things up, and I think the Shire would be a pretty cool place to live.


I wish that they could have included the Scouring of the Shire in the movie. I would have been satisfied if it was only a minute long, just to suggest that the Shire had not been untouched. War hits home too. Soldiers who cam back to London after WWII must have had a similar reaction after seeing that the damage to London from all the bombings. I think after it was fixed up, the Shire would be a great place to visit, I could deal with a month or so in the Shire right now. But I might get itchy feet after a while, but then again, so did a few hobbits.

Some of the most interesting worlds are ones that are fun to read about, but not so much fun to live in. I love Discworld, but life there can be nasty, brutish and short.

One thing I have observed is that we may find our own world mundane, but if people from our past or our future could visit our time, they would find it fascinating. Imagine these visitors marvelling over things that we don't even give a second glance.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

Harry Potter. I'd love to be a muggle!!


----------



## KindleLovinMike (Jan 6, 2011)

Do I get to have my Kindle there? If so, Wonderland.


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

I would like to live in Xanth (Piers Anthony)  Xanth
series was my first fantasy series.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

KindleLovinMike said:


> Do I get to have my Kindle there? If so, Wonderland.


Wonderland seems like it would be exhausting. You'd need a lot of Red Bull.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

The first thing that came to my mind is Star Trek.  I'd be happy to live my life as a citizen of the Federation living on Earth.  The Holodeck would let me chill out in The Shire with Bilbo Baggins for lunch and have dinner on the Titanic right before it sinks, or any number of other settings, real or imagined.  Even without the Holodeck, I'd still love to be part of the Federation, where everyone is equal and there's no hunger or poverty, at least not on Earth.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I think I'd probably go with Narnia


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree with NogDog, choosing another time in history would always depend on which social class you were in.  I think the poor and middle class people had a very depressing life of drudgery and work, while the upper class just got waited on.  Wouldn't want to be there.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I could live a citizen of the Federation or as a citizen of Raymond Feist's Kingdom of the Isles .... except they both keep getting invaded by Borg and Demons and tend to have high body counts.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Wonderland seems like it would be exhausting. You'd need a lot of Red Bull.


Perhaps, but your Red Bull would actually be a red bull. Who wants a red bull that says drink me? Plus there is all the off with their heads...


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I agree with NogDog, choosing another time in history would always depend on which social class you were in. I think the poor and middle class people had a very depressing life of drudgery and work, while the upper class just got waited on. Wouldn't want to be there.


For much of history, there wasn't a middle class at all. A whole lot of poor and a very few rich. The middle class as we know it is _relatively_ recent.


----------



## RobertMarda (Oct 19, 2010)

When I first saw this thread I was going to say I'd like to live in the world Anne McCaffrey created, the dragonriders of pern.  It would be wonderful to be bonded to a dragon I would think.

Of course reading everyone's responses made me have many second thoughts about that and reminded me that really I would love to be on a starship from Star Trek exploring new worlds.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

If we get to be in a fictional world, do we get to choose our status in that world, or is it luck of the draw?


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

Harry Potter's magic world!






Vianka Van Bokkem


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

QuantumIguana said:


> If we get to be in a fictional world, do we get to choose our status in that world, or is it luck of the draw?


As long as we're dreaming, we get to pick our place in that society too. Otherwise its just not as much fun.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> As long as we're dreaming, we get to pick our place in that society too. Otherwise its just not as much fun.


Then I might be tempted to choose Amber as a member of the royal family -- except then I'd have to always be worried about which family member might be out to kill me.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Then I might be tempted to choose Amber as a member of the royal family -- except then I'd have to always be worried about which family member might be out to kill me.


Probably most of them would try to.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

what about the opposite question?  What fictional universe would you not like to live in?  There are the obvious places like Orwell's Oceania or Atwood's Gilead that would just bite to live in ... but what about the places that are not such obvious dystopias?


----------



## brianspaeth (May 19, 2009)

It's TV, but I would go live on the Lost island in a second.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> what about the opposite question? What fictional universe would you not like to live in? There are the obvious places like Orwell's Oceania or Atwood's Gilead that would just bite to live in ... but what about the places that are not such obvious dystopias?


Any place H.P. Lovecraft would write about?


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> As long as we're dreaming, we get to pick our place in that society too. Otherwise its just not as much fun.


It's an entirely different question if we can pick our place in society. After all, even in the most horrible societies, some few people are living pretty well. Which societies would be good ones to live in might be entirely different depending on whether you get to be an elite or just an average person. I remember that someone asked Azimov if it wouldn't be wonderful to live in Ancient Rome, and he said "No! It would be horrible! We'd be the slaves."


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Any place H.P. Lovecraft would write about?


I was going to say that myself, the Lovecraft world might be among the worst of all. Actually, most fictional worlds of horror stories would probably be bad places to live.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

QuantumIguana said:


> It's an entirely different question if we can pick our place in society. After all, even in the most horrible societies, some few people are living pretty well. Which societies would be good ones to live in might be entirely different depending on whether you get to be an elite or just an average person. I remember that someone asked Azimov if it wouldn't be wonderful to live in Ancient Rome, and he said "No! It would be horrible! We'd be the slaves."


Very true. Similarly, in a zombie novel, we wouldn't be the manly guy with pecs and a 6-pack saving small children and damsels in distress - we'd most likely be the zombie snacks.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> Very true. Similarly, in a zombie novel, we wouldn't be the manly guy with pecs and a 6-pack saving small children and damsels in distress - we'd most likely be the zombie snacks.


Lets examine that character with the 6 pack abs rescuing the ladies from the zombie hordes. Imagine we could offer him the opportunity to instead live in our fairly mundane zombie-free world, he might eagerly jump at it. Fighting zombies might be exciting to read about, but probably something that people would prefer not to do if they didn't have to do it.

We tend to like safe excitement. Fictional worlds aren't the only worlds with excitement, our world offers plenty of that - if you really want it.


----------



## Budo von Stahl (Aug 31, 2010)

Gor.  Beam me up.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

> The first thing that came to my mind is Star Trek. I'd be happy to live my life as a citizen of the Federation living on Earth. The Holodeck would let me chill out in The Shire with Bilbo Baggins for lunch and have dinner on the Titanic right before it sinks, or any number of other settings, real or imagined. Even without the Holodeck, I'd still love to be part of the Federation, where everyone is equal and there's no hunger or poverty, at least not on Earth.


Unless you also get to pick an occupation like "King" or "Wizard," I gotta go with Star Trek. I just hope my grades are good enough for the Academy...


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

What goes in the holodeck stays in the holodeck...


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Let me rephrase.  If you coud pick the fictional society and the social class which would you choose?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Let me rephrase. If you coud pick the fictional society and the social class which would you choose?


I would still pick Iain M. Banks's "The Culture" and my social class would be "GSV" (General Systems Vehicle).


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

> Let me rephrase. If you could pick the fictional society and the social class which would you choose?


Well, if you put it like that... still gotta go with Star Trek. I can live in the Shire, play bass for Van Halen or spend Christmas in Bedford Falls on the holodeck any time I want. When you think about it, Star Trek is among the coolest possible options even without the holodeck. But with the holodeck? Sold!


----------



## Learnmegood (Jun 20, 2009)

Simple.  The Justice Society of America!   

Where, of course, I would be the Flash!


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

STH said:


> Well, if you put it like that... still gotta go with Star Trek. I can live in the Shire, play bass for Van Halen or spend Christmas in Bedford Falls on the holodeck any time I want. When you think about it, Star Trek is among the coolest possible options even without the holodeck. But with the holodeck? Sold!


Then you'd have to worry about those pesky Klingons.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I'd like to change my choice to Star Trek, minus the jump suit.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

ValeriGail said:


> I'd like to change my choice to Star Trek, minus the jump suit.


Which Star Trek? Shatner? Patrick Stewart?


----------



## tbrookside (Nov 4, 2009)

I'd have a go at



...assuming I was a replayer, that is.

I'd be very interested to see the reactions of everyone around me. And my own, of course.


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> Which Star Trek? Shatner? Patrick Stewart?


Any of them Patrick Stewart and beyond. Voyager being my fav, though I'm not so keen on being stranded in a universe millions of light years away. I'd also prefer not to be stationed on deep space nine. That place was just plagued with problems.


----------



## RobertMarda (Oct 19, 2010)

I would choose the Star Trek universe; gotta love the holodecks for time off so much better than a book.  I'd probably be the chief science officer or diplomat or something.  I'd always want to be first on new planets to explore and learn.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

The trouble with fictional worlds is that usually there is a war or two looming. I want to live in one in the hundreds of years with boring peace going on. If I lived in Star Trek, though, I would be on a ship out there somewhere, dangerous or not.


----------



## LaFlamme (Dec 9, 2010)

Quahog, Rhode island. Giggity.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Daniel Arenson said:


> In the world of Looney Tunes.


Thought that's where you already live?

As for me, I'd go future. Star Trek times. Original series time.



tbrookside said:


> I'd have a go at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'd go mad if I ended up being a replayer.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

The world Eve Dallas lives in.  The "new" New York of 2058.  In a heartbeat!


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

I asked my husband this question tonight and he answered "Wizards of Waverly Place" and I cracked up so much I about fell out of my chair.  Then he said "after that, star trek!"  So, once he's done playing wizard with the kids he will join me in space.  He says he'll wear the jump suit though.


----------



## marshacanham (Jul 30, 2010)

I like the Star Trek idea with the holodeck...then you could visit whatever time period took your fancy that day.

M


----------



## Kimberly Montague (Jan 3, 2011)

Definitely Harry Potter, post-Voldemort's death that is. I mean seriously, wave my wand and the dishes are done, the vacuum cleaner is cleaning the floor, and Butter Beer sounds really amazing.


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

Where the elves come from.  Not entirely sure where it is or what its like but the elves in various books always want to go back.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I almost always disagree to some degree with NogDog, but I'd have to say the Culture too.

As for places I'd lot like, anyplace where you have to farm the land to live.


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

That's easy. I'd live in Metropolis. I'd be writing Op-Ed's for the Daily Planet or be employed by LexCorp.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

fancynancy said:


> The world Eve Dallas lives in. The "new" New York of 2058. In a heartbeat!


Did you mean Leeloo Dallas?

Me? I think I'd live on Pern, with or without Thread.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

Harry potter.  I'd make an awesome witch! 

Just ask my ex....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kimberly Montague said:


> Definitely Harry Potter, post-Voldemort's death that is. I mean seriously, wave my wand and the dishes are done, the vacuum cleaner is cleaning the floor, and Butter Beer sounds really amazing.


Butter Beer _is_ really good. . .kind of like cream soda but smoother and with a vanilla flavored foamy cream on top.  You can get it as a sort of slushie as well as just a cold drink. The Hogs Head brew that they sell at the Three Broomsticks is quite nice too. . .it's real beer. 

We spent last Friday at the _Wizarding World of Harry Potter_ . . . . It's way cool! The two roller coaster rides are basically repurposed and redesigned (artistically) ones that were there before, but the new attraction in Hogwarts is extremely well done. . .it's "4D" meaning it moves through space, but there's also sound and stuff. Aragog spits at you at one point, and the Whomping Willow has a go as well.

And Moaning Myrtle was hanging around in the girls' toilet. The boys', too, according to my son. 

But -- on topic -- yeah, I'd like to be a witch. . . .


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

Hogwarts.  Seems like the ideal place to go to school.
Dawn


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Hogwarts. Seems like the ideal place to go to school.
> Dawn


Oddly enough (or not so oddly if you know me), I disagree. I think the education at Hogwart's is really not that great and doesn't prepare the kids for life, even in their fictional world.


----------



## J.K. Arauz (Jan 10, 2011)

Russell Brooks said:


> That's easy. I'd live in Metropolis. I'd be writing Op-Ed's for the Daily Planet or be employed by LexCorp.


You and me both! Although this makes me suspect I'd die from any collateral damage caused in a fight between Superman and Doomsday. That being said, I'd also like to experience a Fringe society! Although that too makes me suspect I'd die early on. And what's worse, there will be an alternative reality version of me and she'll be a better writer.


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

I know that if I work at LexCorp I'd have the best insurance benefits.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Oddly enough (or not so oddly if you know me), I disagree. I think the education at Hogwart's is really not that great and doesn't prepare the kids for life, even in their fictional world.


I think it sounds like a pretty typical school. . .they do assume that the kids show up at 11 with a modicum of basic education -- reading, 'riting, and 'rithmatic. I guess most young wizards are homeschooled, unless they're muggle born. But the classes are supposed to teach them how to be the best person they were born to be. And the students are friendly, smart, dull, nutty, or bullies just like in real life.

And honestly, I've had teachers like all of them. I mean who hasn't had a teacher like Professor Binns: so boring they may as well have been dead!


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think it sounds like a pretty typical school. . .they do assume that the kids show up at 11 with a modicum of basic education -- reading, 'riting, and 'rithmatic. I guess most young wizards are homeschooled, unless they're muggle born. But the classes are supposed to teach them how to be the best person they were born to be. And the students are friendly, smart, dull, nutty, or bullies just like in real life.
> 
> And honestly, I've had teachers like all of them. I mean who hasn't had a teacher like Professor Binns: so boring they may as well have been dead!


I hope you never had one like Ms Umbridge.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Russell Brooks said:


> I hope you never had one like Ms Umbridge.


I have actually been sitting here trying to work out who I've had. . .I'm sure JKR patterned them on teachers she'd known. . .one hopes Umbridge is an extreme version of someone she just didn't like much. 

I've definitely had McGonnagalls. And Flitwicks and Sprouts. Probably a Snape or two, but I was not usually the one they 'took against'. And I had an English professor like Trelawney once. . . really took herself seriously about her 'reading' of various works and didn't like to hear opinions contrary. One of those who you just told her what she wanted to hear 'cause your own opinion was wrong.


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have actually been sitting here trying to work out who I've had. . .I'm sure JKR patterned them on teachers she'd known. . .one hopes Umbridge is an extreme version of someone she just didn't like much.
> 
> I've definitely had McGonnagalls. And Flitwicks and Sprouts. Probably a Snape or two, but I was not usually the one they 'took against'. And I had an English professor like Trelawney once. . . really took herself seriously about her 'reading' of various works and didn't like to hear opinions contrary. One of those who you just told her what she wanted to hear 'cause your own opinion was wrong.


I'd be very interested in knowing who were JKR's inspirations behind some of those teachers.


----------



## Kimberly Montague (Jan 3, 2011)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Hogwarts. Seems like the ideal place to go to school.
> Dawn


If I HAD to be a student, I would want to be a student at Hogwarts, but I have to cite Umbridge: "Now, it is the view of the Ministry that a theoretical knowledge will be more than sufficient to get you through your examination, which, after all, is what school is all about." As a middle school teacher, I'd have to say that Hogwarts is, at times, just like most current public schools.

But, I wouldn't want to be a student in Harry Potter's world with restriction on performing magic and no apparating, I would want to be an adult. Maybe an auror or something cool like that.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kimberly Montague said:


> . . . but I have to cite Umbridge: "Now, it is the view of the Ministry that a theoretical knowledge will be more than sufficient to get you through your examination, which, after all, is what school is all about."


When you put it that way. . .I've definitely known teachers like Umbridge. . . .


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Butter Beer _is_ really good. . .kind of like cream soda but smoother and with a vanilla flavored foamy cream on top.  You can get it as a sort of slushie as well as just a cold drink. The Hogs Head brew that they sell at the Three Broomsticks is quite nice too. . .it's real beer.
> 
> We spent last Friday at the _Wizarding World of Harry Potter_ . . . . It's way cool! The two roller coaster rides are basically repurposed and redesigned (artistically) ones that were there before, but the new attraction in Hogwarts is extremely well done. . .it's "4D" meaning it moves through space, but there's also sound and stuff. Aragog spits at you at one point, and the Whomping Willow has a go as well.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a great time! I'm supremely jealous. I'm actually headed down to Florida at the end of the month, but I think I'll be around the Keys and the Everglades rather than where the theme parks are. One day though...one day...


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm torn between Middle Earth (as long as I get to be an elf) and Star Trek.  I think the ability to experience all sort of worlds through the holodeck makes the world of Star Trek win out.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Narnia, Rivendell, or Lothlorian.  The Shire would be nice for awhile, but I think I would get itchy feet eventually and want to go be with the elves.


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

drenfrow said:


> I'm torn between Middle Earth (as long as I get to be an elf) and Star Trek. I think the ability to experience all sort of worlds through the holodeck makes the world of Star Trek win out.


HMMMM, I never thought of that one. Great suggestion.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Oddly enough (or not so oddly if you know me), I disagree. I think the education at Hogwart's is really not that great and doesn't prepare the kids for life, even in their fictional world.


Well no, but Gryffindor's dormitory looks so cozy, so golden and warm... and the kids genuinely seem to care about each other. So different than the school I grew up with.

Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

If I have to choose a place I'd rather not end up I guess I'd go with Melniboné.  

Dawn


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Sounds like you had a great time! I'm supremely jealous. I'm actually headed down to Florida at the end of the month, but I think I'll be around the Keys and the Everglades rather than where the theme parks are. One day though...one day...


If you're going to the Keys, are you going to check out Hemingway's old house?

On a side note, after spending eight hour days working at the Harry Potter theme park, do you think the employees would want to live in the fictional Hogwarts, or would they be burned out on Potter?


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

Given the duties of most of the WWOHP Hogwarts employees (standing watch on store doors to manage traffic flow) I think they must HATE that place! I understand Universals apprehension about the long term popularity of the attraction and the space considerations they had, but dang, could they have made it any smaller?

I personally think Hogwarts is a pretty crappy school with a spotty curriculum, but I must admit that we see it from Harry's perspective and I think he is just a mediocre student. Ron is even worse. A story from Herminone's POV would make the school seem much different, I think. Naturally the need to keep Harry, and therefore the reader, in the dark about so many things in the HP world (so Rowling can invent things as she writes) is the real reason the education Harry gets is so incomplete.

Anyway, I'd like to live in the Star Wars universe. Oh, the chance to be a Jedi! Or Barsoom, where all the girls are beautiful and clothing is strictly optional 

Definitely want to avoid the Warhammer 40K universe, perpetual warfare and the total inevitability of ending up a Ork snack, tyranid poo, or Chaos warped, if you are not sacrificed to your own emperor first


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

I'd want to live in an advanced green society during an era of world peace!

(I may be a dreamer, but I'm not the only one. lol)


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

TC Beacham said:


> I'd want to live in an advanced green society during an era of world peace!
> 
> (I may be a dreamer, but I'm not the only one. lol)


It doesn't have world peace, but a green, peaceful country is Denmark. That is, if you don't mind freezing your butt off.


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

lacymarankevinmichael said:


> It doesn't have world peace, but a green, peaceful country is Denmark. That is, if you don't mind freezing your butt off.


I do want to visit Denmark - in the summertime!


----------



## J.M Pierce (May 13, 2010)

No question. It'd be Mayberry.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> We spent last Friday at the _Wizarding World of Harry Potter_ . . . . It's way cool! The two roller coaster rides are basically repurposed and redesigned (artistically) ones that were there before, but the new attraction in Hogwarts is extremely well done. . .it's "4D" meaning it moves through space, but there's also sound and stuff. Aragog spits at you at one point, and the Whomping Willow has a go as well.


Which roller coasters were repurposed? Disney doesn't have many coasters to begin with, so I'm wondering what's changed. My wife and I bought annual passes to all the Disney parks one year when I lived in Orlando, and we made good use of them. A childhood fantasy, fulfilled.


----------



## jason10mm (Apr 7, 2009)

JoeMitchell said:


> Which roller coasters were repurposed? Disney doesn't have many coasters to begin with, so I'm wondering what's changed. My wife and I bought annual passes to all the Disney parks one year when I lived in Orlando, and we made good use of them. A childhood fantasy, fulfilled.


The Dueling Dragons ride, which I think was originally Fire and Ice, or something like that. And it is Universal Florida, not Disney


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

jason10mm said:


> The Dueling Dragons ride, which I think was originally Fire and Ice, or something like that. And it is Universal Florida, not Disney


Speaking of Disney, a lot of their fictional societies wouldn't be so bad living in if you were part of the upper class, but the theme park itself would not be a great part of actual society to be a part of. Especially if you have to wear the Mickey Mouse costume 100 degree summers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JoeMitchell said:


> Which roller coasters were repurposed? Disney doesn't have many coasters to begin with, so I'm wondering what's changed. My wife and I bought annual passes to all the Disney parks one year when I lived in Orlando, and we made good use of them. A childhood fantasy, fulfilled.


Well, it's not Disney.  It's one of the "Islands of Adventure" at Universal Studios. I have no idea what the coasters were called before, but one now is called Dragon Challenge -- it's a double coaster where you 'race' each other. And the other is Flight of the Hippogriff.


----------



## Lori P (Jan 6, 2011)

easy answer...: westeros....game of thrones


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I always thought if I ever played a game like World of Warcraft, I would just run a shop in a town, making money from all the adventurers but never going out to fight myself. I'm not sure the game would allow that.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Another one I just thought of for some reason is the planet Majipoor from Robert Silverberg's series (_Lord Valentine's Castle_ being the best known). It would seem to be a really interesting place to live, though not idyllic, and an interesting combination of sci-fi with a sense of fantasy overlaid upon it.


----------



## Tom Schreck (Dec 12, 2010)

Memphis, 1957, around the birth of Rock 'N Roll....


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Tom Schreck said:


> Memphis, 1957, around the birth of Rock 'N Roll....


When Elvis swaying his hips was considered illicit. How far we've come in 50 y


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Tom Schreck said:


> Memphis, 1957, around the birth of Rock 'N Roll....


And that is considered "fictional" because....?


----------



## Oh2Read (Jan 10, 2011)

Going back to childhood on this one, the island from "Swiss Family Robinson"..as long as I could have my kindle pre-loaded with around 4000 books, and the treehouse was intact! Where I wouldn't want to live....the burrows from "Watership Down"..yikes!


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

I (Matt) would love to live in the world of Fantastica from the Neverending Story book. What an amazing place.


----------



## Tom Schreck (Dec 12, 2010)

oops...I got the question wrong...i answered a "if you could go back and time" question...ugh. I'm an idiot....


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Tom Schreck said:


> oops...I got the question wrong...i answered a "if you could go back and time" question...ugh. I'm an idiot....


We'll blame Elvis' hips.


Spoiler



I do have to agree though, Young Elvis is yummy!


----------



## Thayerphotos (Dec 19, 2010)

I guess if I were wealthy enough to own my own holodeck the world of star trek TNG would probably win out.  I mean seriously, I'd just go into the deck and never leave.  I mean, a holodeck would allow you to literally be god.  Any world you can imagine is available to you, any scenario, any object, all that you desire will be fulfilled by this device.  


Aside from sci fi, I think most worlds would be just as difficult to live in as our own world.  Unless you're among the very wealthy, living in The Shire or Ankh-Morpork,or Narnia or wherever will still involve toiling daily as a farmer or horsmen or soldier or what not, mostly without our modern conveniences like hot water and sanitation and medicine.


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

JoeMitchell said:


> The first thing that came to my mind is Star Trek. I'd be happy to live my life as a citizen of the Federation living on Earth. The Holodeck would let me chill out in The Shire with Bilbo Baggins for lunch and have dinner on the Titanic right before it sinks, or any number of other settings, real or imagined. Even without the Holodeck, I'd still love to be part of the Federation, where everyone is equal and there's no hunger or poverty, at least not on Earth.


I'm with Joe... although I'd like to be on a survey ship out exploring the galaxy


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Ringworld, perhaps?
Or one of Jules Verne's steampunk societies.

I'd like the early Star Trek (before the holodeck) because perfection and god-like powers mean no challenges...and I'm afraid I like challenges....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Amber.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Amber.


The Courts of Chaos.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

NogDog said:


> The Courts of Chaos.


figures....


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

scarlet said:


> figures....


But only _after_ Merlin is crowned and things presumably settle down.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

I was going to say Discworld then realized it would be a lot less fun to live in than read about. Instead I think I'll try Isaac Asimovs society in his Robot novels.


----------



## Margaret Jean (Aug 31, 2010)

Jane Austen's world!  Yeah!  Good manners, gallant men, happy endings, beautiful countryside!


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Has anybody mentioned Oz? A lot of cool, magical things happen there, and there are very few big wars and stuff.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

For likely future SF societies, I might like this one:

RITE OF PASSAGE by Alexei Panshin

(It's kind of obscure so here's an overview). *Rite of Passage*: A girl who lives on an immense interstellar ship must manage to survive Trial for a month in the wilds of a colony planet. John Brunner described the story as, "An impressive portrayal of the psychological and moral coming-of-age of a young girl whose upbringing and background are truly of the future yet whose problems are universal." The Science Fiction Writers of America gave Rite of Passage a Nebula Award as Best Novel of the Year.

Or Niven's Known Space (*Ringworld*) might be a better bet. No, lol, I know, Ian M Banks, The Culture novels (*Look To Windaward* is my favorite). Pretty much immortal playtime; and thinking that, I just had a better idea; Mike Moorcock's *Dancers at the End Of Time*.

Sorry about the multiple choices but I had to think about it. 

I don't think I would like to really live in any fantasy world. But, having said that, though the Amber novels have been mentioned already, that's the one I would choose - so long as I could have the royal blood and the ability to walk the pattern and then... explore!!


----------



## peter darbyshire (Jan 22, 2011)

Amber's got my vote too. You could go anywhere you want, if you've got a little royal blood in you.

Unless Corwin is around. Trouble just follows that guy....


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> Has anybody mentioned Oz? A lot of cool, magical things happen there, and there are very few big wars and stuff.


Depends on which Oz. The movie version that's filled with singing and dancing or the book version? That could be neat. Although the housing would be pretty primitive.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

The books are much more interesting. I would hate to have to sing and dance all the time.


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

Best place to live - The Star Wars universe (You might have magic powers, you get a wild spaceship, and there is no chance of a storm trooper ever shooting you because they can't hit a barn)

Worst place to live - The Star Trek universe (The transporter kills you and makes a clone in your place! Wake up, sheeple! It's a conspiracy!!!!)


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

josephrobertlewis said:


> Best place to live - The Star Wars universe (You might have magic powers, you get a wild spaceship, and there is no chance of a storm trooper ever shooting you because they can't hit a barn)
> 
> Worst place to live - The Star Trek universe (The transporter kills you and makes a clone in your place! Wake up, sheeple! It's a conspiracy!!!!)


Depends which planet in the star wars universe you were on. Both Hoth, Tatooine, and Dagobah didn't seem very pleasant.


----------

